# Bon Dia



## juliebear

"Bon Dia" is the title of a beautiful sunset photograph. I believe it is Spanish. I would like to leave a comment on this photo but would like the exact translation of the title. I was thinking "days end"?

After I have the translation, I'll probably need some help leaving the comment in Spanish. I only speak English (American). But, would love to leave this bi-lingual photographer a comment in her native language.

Can you help me?

Thanks!   Julie


----------



## lulilanzi

Julie.
I guess that it is not spanish. But the meaning is -I asume- clear: "good morning".
In spanish, we say BUEN DIA.

I gues it is portugues, but with a misspelling. In portuguese, words never ends in N. So the correct form would be BOM DIA

I hope I could help you!
Bye


----------



## juliebear

Hi Lu!

Thank you very much! When I couldn't get the translation right off, I suspected it might not be Spanish. From the reply you left, it may not be a Sunset at all. Perhaps it's a Sunrise.

Muchas Gracias,   Julie


----------



## alexacohen

It may be either Galician (one of the languages spoken in Spain) or Portuguese, but the meaning is the one already given by Lulilanzi.


----------



## borgonyon

It sounds catalán to me.





> Bon dia, ventet de llevant
> que véns d'on el sol neix
> i mors en el meu velam.


----------



## ampurdan

It is Catalan and it does mean "Good morning".

(Mod note: this thread has been moved to the Catalan forum)


----------



## ernest_

ampurdan said:


> It is Catalan and it does mean "Good morning".



Technically speaking, it means "good day". It is the standard salutation until before dinner.


----------



## pakitomedina

ernest_ said:


> Technically speaking, it means "good day". It is the standard salutation until before dinner.




dinner is a false friend, the salutation "Bon dia" is used before lunch ("dinar")


----------



## ernest_

pakitomedina said:


> dinner is a false friend, the salutation "Bon dia" is used before lunch ("dinar")



I have never really understood these things, but judging by these definitions "dinner" and "lunch" are quite the same thing, at least in Britain:

dinner
 noun
1 [C or U] the main meal of the day, usually the meal you eat in the evening but sometimes, in Britain, the meal eaten in the middle of the day

lunch
 noun [C or U]
a meal that is eaten in the middle of the day:


----------



## rylanvachon

ernest_ said:


> I have never really understood these things, but judging by these definitions "dinner" and "lunch" are quite the same thing, at least in Britain:
> 
> dinner
> noun
> 1 [C or U] the main meal of the day, usually the meal you eat in the evening but sometimes, in Britain, the meal eaten in the middle of the day
> 
> lunch
> noun [C or U]
> a meal that is eaten in the middle of the day:



The dinner/lunch debate can be a little confusing.  In the US, depending on what part of the country you're from and your generation you call the meals by different names.  For example, in my house in Massachusetts we call the smaller 12:00 meal "lunch" and the larger 5-6:00 meal "supper." My grandmother always calls the 12:00 meal "dinner" and the 6:00 meal "supper."  

In different parts of the States, however, they call the meals "lunch" at noon, and "dinner" at 6pm.

Also, when dining out, we generally always call it "going out to dinner."

I'm sure none of these rules apply in Britain, but I thought this could be helpful.


----------



## gremlin

borgonyon said:


> It sounds catalán to me.


 
Bon dia, ventet de llevant
que véns d'on el sol neix
i mors en el meu velam.

Can I please have the translation of this little poem?


----------



## ernest_

It could be something like this:

Hello, little wind from the east
you who come from where the sun raises
and die in my sails


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

gremlin said:


> Bon dia, ventet de llevant
> que véns d'on el sol neix
> i mors en el meu velam.
> 
> Can I please have the translation of this little poem?


 
This is not a little poem but some lines from one of the most beautiful songs ever by Joan Manuel Serrat, "Bon dia". But, then, yes, it can be read as a poem (as many things in life! )


----------



## gremlin

You know I was going to ask for a translation of this little "stanza"??
But I second-guessed myself.

Thanks a lot! Moltes gracies!


----------



## bohoops

Bon Dia means Good Day in Papiamentu which is the native tongue in Aruba and Curacao.  It is also spoken in Bonaire and a few other islands.  Many times it is used in place of Hello.  When you see somebody you can simple say "bon dia" in place of hello with a smile and slight nod of the head


----------



## glecia

my native language is spanish, and bon dia is not spanish
it may sound like buen dia (good morning in english)
I think it is in portuguese


----------



## Lurrezko

glecia said:


> my native language is spanish, and bon dia is not spanish
> it may sound like buen dia (good morning in english)
> I think it is in portuguese



Es catalán, significa _buenos días_, como se explica ya en los mensajes anteriores.

Un saludo


----------

